# Radeon R9 295X2 Pictured in the Flesh, Specs Leaked



## btarunr (Apr 1, 2014)

Here it is, folks! The first pictures of what you get inside the steel briefcase AMD ships the Radeon R9 295X2 in. AMD got over the stonewall of having to cool two 250W GPUs with a single two-slot cooling solution, by making it an air+liquid hybrid. The cooler appears to have been designed by any of the major water-cooling OEMs (such as Asetek, Akasa, etc.), and most likely consists of a pair of pump-blocks plumbed to a single 120 x 120 mm radiator, over a single coolant loop. The coolant channel, we imagine, could be identical to that of the ROG ARES 2 by ASUS. There's also a 90 mm fan, but that probably cools heatsinks covering the memory, VRM, and PCIe bridge. The card draws power from two 8-pin PCIe power connectors, which as you'll soon find out, are running at off-specs.

The Radeon R9 295X2, codenamed "Vesuvius," runs a pair of 28 nm "Hawaii" chips, routed to a PLX PEX8747 PCIe bridge. Each of the two have all 2,816 stream processors enabled, totaling the count to 5,632. The two also have 352 TMUs, and 128 ROPs between them. The entire 512-bit memory bus width is enabled, and each GPU is wired to 4 GB of memory totaling 8 GB on the card. Clock speeds remain a mystery, and probably hold the key to a lot of things, such as power draw and cooling. Lastly, there's the price. AMD could price the R9 295X2 at US $1,499, half that of NVIDIA's GeForce GTX TITAN-Z. In that price difference, heck, even for $500, you could probably buy yourself a full-coverage water block, and a full-fledged loop, complete with a meaty 3 x 120 mm radiator.



 

 



*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## buildzoid (Apr 1, 2014)

The price is so high if I got the PCB without any cooler on it I could get it AIO WCed for about 120$(managed to do that on a GTX 590).


----------



## 20mmrain (Apr 1, 2014)

come on AMD this is almost beautiful! The price is better than the gtx titanz. Its most likely close in performance! But you had to go a head and add that stupid Heatsink/Hybrid water cooling setup. Just make a 3 slot cooler or full water block. None of this hybrid crap.

Sigh... oh well still can't wait to see some benchmarks.


----------



## Sempron Guy (Apr 1, 2014)

this being posted on April Fools, I dunno . But I do have to say, if this is real, the cooler looks unappealing.


----------



## Yorgos (Apr 1, 2014)

I'll take a guess at the price,
1200 or 1199 if it's better for you.
it would've been 1099 but I added 100$ more for the cooler.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Apr 1, 2014)

The backplate looks quite unique...


----------



## LightningJR (Apr 1, 2014)

I struggle to believe ANYTHING on this day..


----------



## 20mmrain (Apr 1, 2014)

Sempron Guy said:


> this being posted on April Fools, I dunno . But I do have to say, if this is real, the cooler looks unappealing.




Ahh it is Apirl 1st I forgot about that.... Speaking of that.... the specs sheet that is attached to this article claiming that it gives the real specs looks like a Copy and paste/Photo shop job. The Specs sheet Looks a lot like one that was posted here a few hours ago. WCCF Tech.

You could be right.... maybe a April Fools day joke!


----------



## Animalpak (Apr 1, 2014)

Never seen fan grill on graphics card fans...

Everything looks cheap for 1500 bills graphics card...

April fool...


----------



## RCoon (Apr 1, 2014)

Joke is on all of you. It's actually called the AMD R10 Zeus.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Apr 1, 2014)

Yea yea, where is the Half Life 3 announcement, cmoon Valve... troll us harder.


----------



## LeonVolcove (Apr 1, 2014)

Now if only TPU can able to grap this thing and bench it


----------



## ne6togadno (Apr 1, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Joke is on all of you. It's actually called the AMD R10 Zeus.


you start again?


----------



## Frick (Apr 1, 2014)

Is it just me, or is bta more folksy now than before?

Anyway why not. Beastly, but also pretty uninteresting to me.


----------



## btarunr (Apr 1, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Joke is on all of you. It's actually called the AMD R10 Zeus.



R10 Zeus
Triple-slot air-cooler with 3 fans
Two chips with 3072 SPs enabled each
16 GB total memory
1050 MHz GPU, 6200 MHz memory
Three 8-pin connectors, two piggy-backed to each other, GTX 680 style.
$1,199 price.
Go.


----------



## RCoon (Apr 1, 2014)

btarunr said:


> R10 Zeus
> Triple-slot air-cooler with 3 fans
> Two chips with 3072 SPs enabled each
> 16 GB total memory
> ...


 
I will spread the word my liege.


----------



## dj-electric (Apr 1, 2014)

I live in a world where 1200$ is laughably low for a high end graphics card.


----------



## dados8756 (Apr 1, 2014)

hahaha... my guess is correct ,it sell 1500$  horray...


----------



## ensabrenoir (Apr 1, 2014)

........NAAAAH.....Amd can do better than that.  This thing looks totally:




performance had better be:


----------



## bogami (Apr 1, 2014)

As I predicted ! the same price with the same cooling as her predecessor 1000 pieces 
for collectors. 
Concerns that could have a copper block and would only 1 slot thick if I see correctly! 
I m missing operating frequency and what is written already know. I see no reason for a table on which there are data that everyone knows and nothing you do not know.


----------



## Sihastru (Apr 1, 2014)

...
The zip ties make this thing look like $1500.
...
The hoses look a bit too short.
...
There's another fan on the card? Under a fan grill?
...
Eww.
...
April 1st? Trolololol.
...


----------



## Hilux SSRG (Apr 1, 2014)

The pics are legit.  AMD uses cheapo looking red fan blades.


----------



## JBVertexx (Apr 1, 2014)

Total fakes.  Just look at the fan dimensions compared to the card dimensions on the first picture.  Then the 2nd picture the dimensions are more in line.  Happy April Fool's......


----------



## RCoon (Apr 1, 2014)

JBVertexx said:


> Total fakes.  Just look at the fan dimensions compared to the card dimensions on the first picture.  Then the 2nd picture the dimensions are more in line.  Happy April Fool's......


 
TPU tend not to post baseless conjecture on the news wall. Maybe this is one that W1zzard has been sent. Maybe W1zzard made this card himself (it probably doesn't even work) and is fooling us all.


----------



## micropage7 (Apr 1, 2014)

first i think its KFA card, with custom layout


----------



## THE_EGG (Apr 1, 2014)

Tbh I don't mind the hybrid design, as long as the vram, vrms and other bits stay cool with air-flow from the integrated fan.


----------



## Casecutter (Apr 1, 2014)

btarunr said:


> R10 Zeus


I want btarunr's R10 Zeus even if with a 500W TDP. 


As this information... IDK the card looks "real" enough, but the rad/fan assembly appears just too generic.  It looks like an early engineering sample and not a finished production unit.  I might concede there will be initial cards in the fancy case at $1500, as unfortunately collector units, which I don’t subscribe to.  Hopefully AMD that's not completely the "case", and just some "Special Edition" with a bunch of bundled crud, while there might a be the a reference package at $1300. 

I just would consider they’d stuck to "more or less" standard style water blocks, while I might have gone with something truly exotic like vapor chamber that’s then cooled by water?


----------



## lastcalaveras (Apr 1, 2014)

I don't think this fits in most cases, just by length alone


----------



## JBVertexx (Apr 1, 2014)

RCoon said:


> TPU tend not to post baseless conjecture on the news wall. Maybe this is one that W1zzard has been sent. Maybe W1zzard made this card himself (it probably doesn't even work) and is fooling us all.


I'm looking at the card height in the first picture relative to the fan size.  It's no more than 75% of the fan width, which would place the card height at 90mm.  We're about 10-15mm short, so I just think this is photo-shopped.  So then I think that it could be a 140mm rad (which wouldn't make sense from a product standpoint), but then the 2nd picture the dimensions are about right for a 120mm rad.

Plus, is a single 120mm rad enough to cool almost 600W TDP?  Maybe in AMD's world it is......


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Apr 1, 2014)

I hope it's fake because otherwise it's a bit embarrassing for a $1500 product. I don't know where to start, it just looks like a mess.


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 1, 2014)

Damn the prices are running up by every generation's dual-GPU card. If I remember right, wasn't a HD3870X2 cheaper than 2 normal HD3870's?


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 1, 2014)

9700 Pro said:


> Damn the prices are running up by every generation's dual-GPU card. If I remember right, wasn't a HD3870X2 cheaper than 2 normal HD3870's?



Uh, yep. $369 for a 3870, $600 for the 3870X2. I bought 2x 3870X2.

And frankly, given the grunt offered, I am glad to see price increases. With all the "PC GAMING IS DEAD" "OC IS DEAD" "DESKTOPS ARE DEAD" and "EVERYTHING IS DEAD", sales have dropped, so of course prices are on the rise. Those that do buy high-end hardware...still buy it, too, so why wouldn't they increase prices?

With the price of a 290X being $750, $1500 for a dual GPU card seems right. It's not less, simply because of the size of the GPU die(3870 was much smaller), plus this card pulls more power(3870x2 was 6+8 pin).

I also take that to mean that prices of AMD cards will not drop any time soon.

But then, given the date, this is all probably BS. I am just gonna turn my PC off now...


----------



## rokazs1 (Apr 1, 2014)

Can it be longest card ever?


----------



## badtaylorx (Apr 1, 2014)

(No crossfire finger on the top)

makes me not doubt its validity


----------



## Slizzo (Apr 1, 2014)

badtaylorx said:


> (No crossfire finger on the top)
> 
> makes me not doubt its validity



Do what? They did away with crossfire fingers for this gen anyway, they're doing all multi-card calls over the PCI-E bus.


----------



## Casecutter (Apr 1, 2014)

cadaveca said:


> With the price of a 290X being $750.
> I also take that to mean that prices of AMD cards will not drop any time soon.


 
Pricing on 290X near that $750 any longer...? 

Most all AMD's offerings (270 Non-X on up) are sitting a proud MSRP but not as they were.

I see just 3 290X above $700 on PCpicker, but many are working torward at least decent like the PowerColor PCS+ AXR9 290X 4GBD5-PPDHE  for $570 w/FS at Egg.  There some 7 specials that show between $570-600 (5-10%).  Just to contrast there are like 6 780Ti which are under MSRP and one Gigabyte GV-N78TOC-3GD at $660 or 5%.


----------



## badtaylorx (Apr 1, 2014)

Slizzo said:


> Do what? They did away with crossfire fingers for this gen anyway, they're doing all multi-card calls over the PCI-E bus.



that's why I don't think this is just a April fool's day joke


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 1, 2014)

Casecutter said:


> Pricing on 290X near that $750 any longer...?  Most all AMD's offerings (270 Non-X on up) are sitting a proud MSRP but not as they were.  While I find 3 290X above $700 on PCpicker, but many are working torward at least decent like the PowerColor PCS+ AXR9 290X 4GBD5-PPDHE  for $570 w/FS at Egg.  There some 7 specials that show between $570-600 (5-10%).  Just to contrast there are like 6 780Ti which are under MSRP and one Gigabyte GV-N78TOC-3GD at $560 or 5%.


I live in a different country. Your prices are not mine, unfortunately. Prices have recently INCREASED to the $750 point.

I can get one single 290X for $699..the MSI GAMING. 290 non-X is still $550+


----------



## Blín D'ñero (Apr 1, 2014)

That thing is totally un-Radeon style in every detail. Visually, technically, marketing-wise...

Anyone not getting immediately by intuition that this is an April's joke, is a full year's fool.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Apr 1, 2014)

2X 250W GPUs connected to a single 120x120mm radiator, there's no way anything can go wrong with that!

Why people choose to compromise so much by going with dual GPU cards is beyond my feeble mind, but I guess there must be a market for such cards.

I can't wait for people with a modicum of inteligence to cut off that puny radiator and connect the hoses to something more reasonable to cool off 500W of heat output, like a 120x360mm radiator.

Then again, people with a modicum of intelligence will not go for this card (or any other dual GPU card) in the first place 

EDIT: oh, I just realized the date! Nice one TPU, you give really went the extra mile for this one!


----------



## Blín D'ñero (Apr 1, 2014)

Oh by the way the so-called chiphell source gives





> *Discuz! Database Error*
> (1040) notconnect


----------



## HumanSmoke (Apr 1, 2014)

So AMD are now contracting XFX as a design house?





Looks like a hybrid of





  with a red fan


----------



## ISI300 (Apr 1, 2014)

How the hell have they put two 512 bit memory interface plus all that power regulators on just a single PCB? How's that even possible?


----------



## Hayder_Master (Apr 1, 2014)

so it's not April fool ? wow


----------



## FX-GMC (Apr 1, 2014)

Blín D'ñero said:


> Oh by the way the so-called chiphell source gives



Try again. It actually loads a thread.


----------



## Casecutter (Apr 1, 2014)

cadaveca said:


> I live in a different country. Your prices are not mine, unfortunately. Prices have recently INCREASED to the $750 point.
> 
> I can get one single 290X for $699..the MSI GAMING. 290 non-X is still $550+


 
Oh you're talk'n Canadian Dollar (CAD) and so yes April 1, 2014, 570.00 U.S. dollar(s) = 628.54 Canadian Dollar(s).
But your right prices in Canada aren't following suite... strange I don't normally see North America (not Mexico) as off by all that much.

Just looking today NCIX on the US site has that PowerColor PCS+ AXR9 290X 4GBD5-PPDHE for $650 USD [$716 CAD] terrible, although on the Canadian site it's $680 CAD [$616 USD]. That means you in the Great North are getting a price break (5%) but it's still out of wack.

Working from the $550 USD MSRP, in Canadian Dollars that $606 CAD or using that $680 CAD price about 12-13% above MSRP, while Egg at $570 today it's just 3-4% higher than MSRP.

Sorry didn't mean to confront, but was just pointing out at least here in the Continental 48 it has gotten much better.


----------



## The Von Matrices (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm not surprised at all that there are no clock speeds.  Remember, AMD doesn't even list an official clock speed for the R9 290/X.  It's only "Up to xxx MHz"  The reviewers had to test the card and then only guess at the base clock speed.

The dual Hawaii card will likely be no different, and there will be no guaranteed clock speed.  It will vary sample to sample.


----------



## Blín D'ñero (Apr 1, 2014)

FX-GMC said:


> Try again. It actually loads a thread.


Indeed, now it does. It all looks like a Chiphell _发表于 2014-4-1 -_joke to me.


----------



## bkpizza (Apr 1, 2014)

Don't know how much you can trust a post showing a 6990 with 3200sp instead of the 3072 that it actually has


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 2, 2014)

Animalpak said:


> Never seen fan grill on graphics card fans...


you must be pretty young then? 

   

oh well it would have been good if the "hybride" was a "Poseidon" type ... and if a ARES II can cool 2 7970 GHZ why not ... oh wait ... do the rad here is a 25mm or a 4.6" x 5.8" x 1.9" like the ARES II 
 
also why everybody ask price and wattage and others give a different answer each time. isn't it supposed to be 500w and ~1500$  

tho 1500$ is cheap compared to a Titan Z


----------



## Bilbodickinz (Apr 2, 2014)

This card looks beautiful, nothing less nothing more.


----------



## The Von Matrices (Apr 2, 2014)

GreiverBlade said:


> also why everybody ask price and wattage and others give a different answer each time. isn't it supposed to be 500w and ~1500$



The 2 x 8-pin power connectors plus the slot power means *375W*.  You can definitely pull more through overclocking, but no manufacturer will design a product that violates the power specification in its stock form.  A stock 500W card would have to have 3 x 8 pin power connectors at the least.


----------



## Bansaku (Apr 2, 2014)

Here is my question, and it may sound noobish to some, but why can't they stack the GPUs like Intel did with the Core 2 Quad?


----------



## HumanSmoke (Apr 2, 2014)

Bansaku said:


> Here is my question, and it may sound noobish to some, but why can't they stack the GPUs like Intel did with the Core 2 Quad?


You mean have the GPU's on the same piece of substrate ? The first thing that comes to mind would be a very high localized temperature where the GPUs are sitting together. The other drawback would be that you would increase trace and electrical contact density - the electrical circuits running from voltage regulation and memory signalling. when every component leads to a single nexus. You'd also have the problem that the sheer number of components would necessitate some being further away from the GPUs than would be considered ideal, since trace length is governed by the laws of physics and variable length traces would produce variances in latency.


----------



## awesomesauce (Apr 2, 2014)

cadaveca said:


> Uh, yep. $369 for a 3870, $600 for the 3870X2. I bought 2x 3870X2.
> 
> And frankly, given the grunt offered, I am glad to see price increases. With all the "PC GAMING IS DEAD" "OC IS DEAD" "DESKTOPS ARE DEAD" and "EVERYTHING IS DEAD", sales have dropped, so of course prices are on the rise. Those that do buy high-end hardware...still buy it, too, so why wouldn't they increase prices?
> 
> ...



this^

3870x2 was my last ATI/AMD card.. i remember the price was right, perform well and still lookin good.

why can't they drop the price of a single 290x card and price the dual gpu at a good price/performance ratio.

cause people still buy whatever the price is.
this stupid mining shit is getting ridiculous.


----------



## tacosRcool (Apr 2, 2014)

I wonder if this is real?


----------



## Frick (Apr 2, 2014)

awesomesauce said:


> why can't they drop the price of a single 290x card and price the dual gpu at a good price/performance ratio.



Still no price hike in the civilised world. $550 for the cheapest reference 290x, as it was at release. MSI Gaming about $670, also the same. I'm just savoring the moment, we with our huge taxes are paying much less.


----------



## btarunr (Apr 2, 2014)

tacosRcool said:


> I wonder if this is real?



The post is still here, isn't it?


----------



## HumanSmoke (Apr 2, 2014)

tacosRcool said:


> I wonder if this is real?


There's some pretty AMD-ish looking slides at Videocardz that support the realness


----------



## Casecutter (Apr 2, 2014)

Well that make me think it pretty the same/similar cooler used on the Asus ARES II while one fan, meh... Need to see if they change it inside, but how and where the tube are it looks much the same.


----------



## HumanSmoke (Apr 2, 2014)

Casecutter said:


> Well that make me think it pretty the same/similar cooler used on the Asus ARES II while one fan, meh..


The radiator on the Ares II is 54mm thick, this one is 38mm. Since watercooling is essentially air cooling, it comes down to a simple case of heat dissipation. Fin and tube materials being the same- you're looking at surface area, so if the thickness is reduced, the fin pitch (density) should be increased along with a higher static pressure fan since there is little other option ( I sincerely doubt the radiator is anything other than a two pass situation)


----------



## Xzibit (Apr 2, 2014)

HumanSmoke said:


> The radiator on the Ares II is 54mm thick, this one is 38mm. Since watercooling is essentially air cooling, it comes down to a simple case of heat dissipation. Fin and tube materials being the same- you're looking at surface area, so if the thickness is reduced, the fin pitch (density) should be increased along with a higher static pressure fan since there is little other option ( I sincerely doubt the radiator is anything other than a two pass situation)



Ares II = 525w

295x2 = 375w

*Leaked Benchmark*




_Benchmark Source Courtesy of DarkTech-Reviews.com_


----------



## HumanSmoke (Apr 2, 2014)

Xzibit said:


> *Leaked Benchmark*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mmmm great. Seems legit.

14% more performance than two single cards in Crossfire ?!?! Seems at odds with AMD's own slide showing the 295X2 having a 60-65% speed up over a single card in Fire Strike.

That chart also looks suspiciously like an MS Paint worked version of Hilbert's






Blín D'ñero said:


> Anyone not getting immediately by intuition that this is an April's joke, is a full year's fool.


Are you available for parties?


----------



## the54thvoid (Apr 2, 2014)

HumanSmoke said:


> That chart also looks suspiciously like an MS Paint worked version of Hilbert's



Absolutely.  There is no chance on earth a different reviewer would get those exact same scores from the cards.  Most def a paint shop job.

Plus, where the hell does Xzibit get this stuff?  He's a google master  I clicked the link - it's arabic?


Actually.  You know what?  Maybe it's 'stolen' from Guru3D, in as much as Hilbert has done the review and someone has posted some results before the NDA.  That would explain the same scores.


----------



## Xzibit (Apr 2, 2014)

the54thvoid said:


> Absolutely.  There is no chance on earth a different reviewer would get those exact same scores from the cards.  Most def a paint shop job.
> 
> Plus, where the hell does Xzibit get this stuff?  He's a google master  I clicked the link - it's arabic?
> 
> ...



A few sites/blogs/forums already had it up

ThinkComputers
WCCFTech
Overclock.net
etc...

I was just catching u guys up


----------



## Fluffmeister (Apr 3, 2014)

I believe they call it scraping the barrel.


----------



## Xzibit (Apr 3, 2014)

A comparison chart for the miners


----------



## xorbe (Apr 3, 2014)

I came to the conclusion that it doesn't matter if it is real or not!


----------



## Blín D'ñero (Apr 3, 2014)

Horrible product. Looks, tech, price, design. Of course a niche article only to score in the media. I still consider it a joke.
AMD should focus on improving their CPUs, compete with Intel. And for graphics all manpower should go to the next generation.
The dual-gpu cards design keeps proving less than ideal: currently Thief (game AMD promotes pridely) has flickering in crossfire so you want to have the choice to disable crossfire. You can't disable crossfire on a dual-gpu card. Not with 4870X2 that is, maybe something's changed idk...
Thief Mantle doesn't support crossfire so i suppose on this card it just runs 1 gpu then. But for Thief or other games where crossfire has issues under DirectX or doesn't work at all under Mantle no-one needs this card.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Apr 3, 2014)

Looks awful. Probably the most ugliest card ive seen in a long time. And I hate the idea of hybrid cooling.

I feel like they could have done more intensive engineering work and done something like NVidia did with the Titan-Z.


----------



## FX-GMC (Apr 3, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Looks awful. Probably the most ugliest card ive seen in a long time. And I hate the idea of hybrid cooling.
> 
> I feel like they could have done more* intensive engineering work and done something like NVidia did with the Titan-Z.*



I hope this is a joke.   Sticking a big ass heatsink and a fan on the card is not intensive engineering.  Have there even been any thermal tests done on the card?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Apr 3, 2014)

FX-GMC said:


> I hope this is a joke.   Sticking a big ass heatsink and a fan on the card is not intensive engineering.  Have there even been any thermal tests done on the card?



meh, I am high on oxycontin and percoset right now from surgery Monday, I probably shouldn't be posting at all.


----------



## FX-GMC (Apr 4, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> meh, I am high on oxycontin and percoset right now from surgery Monday, I probably shouldn't be posting at all.



I wish I was in the same mindset.  The surgery I could do without.


----------

